
Google Finds That Successful Teams Are About Norms Not Just Smarts - bootload
https://medium.com/@hunterwalk/google-finds-that-successful-teams-are-about-norms-not-just-smarts-955fc8df60d0
======
bootload
_" The researchers eventually concluded that what distinguished the ‘‘good’’
teams from the dysfunctional groups was ^how^ teammates treated one another."_

Crux of the article. Not much about selection of teams though.

